# 2004 Phaeton Major Digital Sound Package Problems



## dcrayton72 (May 15, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 2004 VW Phaeton.
Today, the sound system failed, then shortly after, the navigation system failed. 
On the console, if I press any map/navigation buttons, the error message "Navigation System Unavailable" is displayed.

If I press an audio related button, the error message "DSP system is unavailable".
I took it to a private vw repair shop and a vw dealer.
Both had no idea as to what was causing the issue.

I am now headed to a vw dealer with certified phaeton tech.

Can anyone point me in the direction as to what could be wrong and possible pricing to fix.

I looked towards fuse issue, but they appear to be ok..

I did not find much on the net.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Did you or your dealer try the reset button? This usually helps solving this type of problems.
Willem


----------



## dcrayton72 (May 15, 2008)

*Reset Button*

Hello,

I tried the reset button on the unit.

Is there a specific sequnce i should try?

Thanks


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

You may find more about the reset button in this *POST*. When you read through the whole thread to which it belongs (No Sound), then you will see that a number of other members experienced similar problems which either were solved by either resetting or by just waiting a couple of days. Apparently, the Phaeton has some self-healing capabilities which sometimes make the problem vanish by itself.
When your car is already at the dealer, then they may do a diagnostic scan with their diagnosis system to see if some clues can be found there.
Other thing you can do yourself is to check whether the corresponding fuses are OK. Under your steering column, there is a fuse panel. Pull fuse 33 (Navigation) and check it. Pull fuse 83 (DSP amplifier) and check it. Just pulling these fuses may also already fix the problem, you just can try this. You can find instructions for opening the cover of the fuse panel in the instruction booklet number 3.1.2


Willem


----------



## dcrayton72 (May 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Willem,

Your information is very helpful..


----------



## Tully Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

Any luck on getting the stereo running?


----------



## dcrayton72 (May 15, 2008)

*No luck*



Tully Lee said:


> Any luck on getting the stereo running?


I have not had any success with getting the stereo fixed.

The dealer believes that the optical bus terminator or the optical cable is bad..

They have to remove that unity and verify.

I did try the reset and fuse options.

The navigation did work when I initially removed the fuse, then reset.

Shortly after, the system returned to the none useable state.

The stereo/dsp never changed.

I will post more on Monday..


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

dcrayton72 said:


> I have not had any success with getting the stereo fixed. The dealer believes that the optical bus terminator or the optical cable is bad..--The stereo/dsp never changed.
> I will post more on Monday..


 Hello... 
How is the audio system doing? Any luck? It seems hard to believe that a broken optical cable can cause a message stating that the DSP is not available. But nothing is impossible. :screwy: When your VW dealer, either normal VW dealer or Phaeton authorised, still hasn't got a clue of what is going on, then please ask them to provide you with the result of their diagnostic scan. To give you an idea of how such a scan looks like (may be different on VAS tools than VCDS tools), please see below: 

Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 035 007 L 
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0500735 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2240E8D6C295E70C 

No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 919 887 B 
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0400000 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 336E1D926D6F7E84 

No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: DFC6212231670AE4 

No fault code found. 

The above shows the 3 main components related to the sound system and the satnav. They all should be without fault as shown. You may want to print this and show to the dealer. He may have made a scan like this and then has a similar report. Please ask for the report - you will be invoiced about 65 Euro for this so it should be your property. Then you can post the information about those modules with fault codes, so all knowledgeable members on this forum can review that information and may come up with a good solution for the problem. 
Just a kind request...You may have noticed that we all use our first names when we post. When you please could update your profile with your first name and the details of your Phaeton, then other members can more quickly help you with problems for which you make posts. 

Regards, 
Willem


----------



## dcrayton72 (May 15, 2008)

*Hello Will*



WillemBal said:


> Hello...
> How is the audio system doing? Any luck? It seems hard to believe that a broken optical cable can cause a message stating that the DSP is not available. But nothing is impossible. :screwy: When your VW dealer, either normal VW dealer or Phaeton authorised, still hasn't got a clue of what is going on, then please ask them to provide you with the result of their diagnostic scan. To give you an idea of how such a scan looks like (may be different on VAS tools than VCDS tools), please see below:
> 
> Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
> ...


 The VW Dealer is authorized to service Phaetons. 

It is Jim Ellis VM of Atlanta, GA 


They said it is the AMP that is causing the problem.. 


A new one is being put in today.. 

I will post if I get the car back today...


----------



## dcrayton72 (May 15, 2008)

*Update*

The AMP/Radio was replaced and the radio/nav issues have neeb resolved. 

I had to pay $560 US for the AMP and the labor to diagnose and install was $500 US. 

Thanks for the guidance..


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

dcrayton72 said:


> I had to pay $560 US for the AMP and the labor to diagnose and install was $500 US.


 I guess the amp is the 12-channel DSP. Removal is a pain staking procedure. When the battery controller has been removed, which is shown *here*, then only about one third of the removal procedure is done. The DSP module is buried behind various brackets and wiring harnesses, which need to be removed prior to the actual replacement. The work space is so restricted, that the repair manual is warning to be careful, as there is a risk that the side panel is dented from inside out! 

Willem


----------



## andrewroberts707 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi folks I had the same problem as the gentleman above and I fixed the infotainment system by buying a £20 battery charger from eBay and charging the battery overnight the one on left side as you look in. So before you spend over £1000 or dollars in new parts try this


----------

